

Why is raising money unproductive? - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2007/07/why-is-raising-money-unproductive.html

======
msiegel
Wow, I've always thought of raising capital as a chore, not as the most
exciting part of the business.

The most exciting part being, building & shipping great product that makes
customers happy, thereby bringing in revenue.

Is it just me??

-Matt

~~~
Goladus
I understood it to be, locally, the most exiciting thing happening at the
moment. Shipping a great product (ie creating wealth) might be more exiting
overall, but for a given week raising money is a lot more exciting than fixing
bugs.

Also I think for some people, the novelty and change of pace is exciting. I've
been coding for 20 years and love it, but have never had anyone invest money
in a company I own. That unfamiliar situation is far more likely to get my
adrenaline pumping, especially if the stakes are high.

